# Unmarried couple traveling to Lebanon.



## Alina B (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey guys,
Does anyone have any ideas about traveling within the region and sharing a hotel room with a partner? I'm thinking of going to Lebanon in a few weeks and wanted to know if the hotels there have a strict marriage policy or if it's similar to Dubai's (meaning as long as you stay at 4-5 star hotels and show Western Passports - no questions are asked). 
Seeking some peace of mind before I make any vacation plans.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

Beirut - is more open than Dubai. 

i finished my 2 years college their and i know the city exactly, they are open minded people, and you can check the hotels over the net and make the reservation over hear, you can ask the hotel arrange for the transportation as well. 

the west side of the city is amazing as well as the mountains everything i can say it is nice and it is advisable to enjoy time their .


----------



## Jason G in AUH (Jun 1, 2011)

You'll face no issues in Lebanon.....none!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

No, you'll be ok 

Enjoy Beirut!!!!! partypartyparty


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

^^ I think its bartybartybarty


----------

